# Finally got boost!



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Finally got the Hot Shot kit installed along with lightened flywheel, heavy duty clutch, Greddy Profec B spec-II, Greddy Full Auto Timer, 240SX MAF, 3" catback exhaust from SR20 Development, and the Nismo brake upgrade. Turbo cams from JWT are next!

Take a look at the pics at:

http://members.cardomain.com/calvin200sx

Drive Happy = Drive Fast


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

whoo hoo! one more!

you got the JWT ecu?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how does your profec B spec II work? Mine doesn't seem to change at all with any adjustments!!! I know someone else with the same problem too.


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*JWT ecu program*

James,

Yes I did get the JWT ecu reprogramed. Wouldn't go without it. However, a word of warning toanyone who is thinking about sending theirs in soon. It took about one month to get mine back, that sucked mightily.

calvin200sx


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*Profec B spec-II*

Chimmike,

I haven't had a problem with the Profec B yet. I'll let you all know if that changes.

Calvin200sx


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: JWT ecu program*



calvin200sx said:


> *James,
> 
> Yes I did get the JWT ecu reprogramed. Wouldn't go without it. However, a word of warning toanyone who is thinking about sending theirs in soon. It took about one month to get mine back, that sucked mightily.
> 
> calvin200sx *


always does! my manual ecu is in right now getting the program done.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

BTW, check to see if your DP is touching the oil pan...

Read this


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*JAmes..*

No problem with the oil pan. The shop took care of that. By the way would you, or anyone else, know what the maximum flow rate our bypass valve can handle? That Bosch unit doesn't look like it will flow very much air. Just wondering if I need to buy a beefier one for higher boost (when I get there).

Calvin20sx


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

good stuff man! damn even before me!  only cause my resonator is on backorder...

you can switch out the bosch unit with a BOV, but you will still have to recirculate it. and you also have to weld on a flange for the BOV. how did your shop take car of the DP rubbing the oil pan? spacer?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

So Calvin, in the end...is it worth the full $3700? Are you impressed with everything?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: JAmes..*



calvin200sx said:


> *No problem with the oil pan. The shop took care of that. By the way would you, or anyone else, know what the maximum flow rate our bypass valve can handle? That Bosch unit doesn't look like it will flow very much air. Just wondering if I need to buy a beefier one for higher boost (when I get there).
> 
> Calvin20sx *


That same bosch unit is used on Audi A4's I believe so if you do a little searching you can find it. I'm using a DSM 1st gen BOV. I called John at HS today and he can send you the flange to act as a spacer (Deric) and it should take care of the problem.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*BOV*

Mike is maxing out the injectors and MAF on tha Bosch BOV. SO it should hold up for you OK. I agree though, that and HS's FMIC was part of the reason I bought my own stuff and just used their piping. FYI it is pretty easy to install a Greddy Type S in place of the Bosch unit. Some minor welding involved but that can be done for cheap.

Oh and FWIW you can replace the HK$ core that HS used with a Forge unit WITHOUT cutting or replacing any of the IC pipes.


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*in reply to Blu200sx..*

I will give a enthusiastic YES to your question. The car is better than it has ever been. A good friend of mine, who owns a 2002 WS6 firebird w/ 380 WHP, couldn't believe it. The turbo was worth every penny. However, be prepared to spend more than the $3800 for the turbo. You will need a better clutch. The stock clutch will never hold the power of the turbo. Even the first high performance clutch JWT sold would have a hard time with the added torque. Besides the clutch, I would recommend a larger diameter exhaust as well. I went from a 2.25" exhaust to a 3" mandrel bent exhaust and the difference was dramatic. The turbo does sound like it is straining any more. 

calvin200sx


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*Aznvirus...*

The shop did use a spacer for the DP. They fabricated a spacer out of 1/2" aluminum. It worked great. Good luck on your install!

BTW, Chimmike, I played around with the Profec B Spec-II controller last night and it is working with no problems. I was able to accurately increase and decrease boost from 7 psi to 12 psi in 1 psi increments.

Calvin200sx


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Calvin200sx,

Check your PM


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Aznvirus...*



calvin200sx said:


> *The shop did use a spacer for the DP. They fabricated a spacer out of 1/2" aluminum. It worked great. Good luck on your install!
> 
> BTW, Chimmike, I played around with the Profec B Spec-II controller last night and it is working with no problems. I was able to accurately increase and decrease boost from 7 psi to 12 psi in 1 psi increments.
> 
> Calvin200sx *



Mine is funky.....my actuator is at between 4-5psi, but I have 0 gain and 0 boost increase on both hi and low settings and it's boosting 14psi!!!

any ideas? lol


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*Chimmike,*

Sounds strange to me. I would contact Greddy and do a little troubleshooting. Is the selenoid hooked up to a point before the TB? if it is hooked up behind the TB, that could cause porblems. That is the only obvious issue. 

Calvin200sx


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

hey man that looks perrrty, hows it sound? now your engine bay looks like a sr20,...almost no room too see dwn...lol, nice work man, let me know how she runs(dyno?)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: JAmes..*



calvin200sx said:


> [B That Bosch unit doesn't look like it will flow very much air. Just wondering if I need to buy a beefier one for higher boost (when I get there).
> 
> Calvin20sx [/B]


It handled almost 15psi when we were testing...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Aznvirus...*



chimmike said:


> *Mine is funky.....my actuator is at between 4-5psi, but I have 0 gain and 0 boost increase on both hi and low settings and it's boosting 14psi!!!
> 
> any ideas? lol *


check for a crimped hose...


----------

